# St Mary's Church Cockley Cley Norfolk



## ralphwoodcock (Nov 20, 2011)

The remnants of St Mary's can be found nestled in the lovely setting of the Norfolk countryside amongst a collection of hornbeam, horse chestnut and birch trees. A quick look online at the the history of the church seems to casts doubt at some of the claims made about the place. Certainly the presence of the tomb of the brother of St Fursey and the age of the building itself seem to be in some doubt. The building has been redundant since the time of the reformation, and was converted into a cottage .In the 1950's the building was scheduled for demolition but was preserved when the original Norman stonework was found. A large metal grill can be opened to reveal a short flight of steps leading to what is claimed to be the remains of a Roman temple. If you decide to visit and descend into the temple take a torch, I had to rely on the flash on my camera to see where I was going.





[/url] St marys Church Cockley Cley Ext Three by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St marys Church Cockley Cley Ext Two by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St marys Church Cockley Cley Ext One by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St Marys Church Cockley Cley Entrance to Roman Temple.jNotice by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St Marys Church Cockley Cley Entrance to Roman Temple.Grill by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St Marys Church Cockley Cley Entrance to Roman Temple by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St Marys Church Cockley Cley Roman Temple One by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St Marys Church Cockley Cley Roman temple Thre by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St marys Church Cockley Cley Interior One by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St marys Church Cockley Cley Interior Five by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] St marys Church Cockley Cley Interior Four by ralph.woodcock, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## highcannons (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, pretty interesting that.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 20, 2011)

That's really lovely. Cheers for posting Ralph, and welcome to DP.


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2011)

I Enjoyed That, Thanks.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 21, 2011)

Good read that - thanks.


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting little church.

www.norfolkinruins.co.uk


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome welcome Ralph.... loving that church. We have a great deal of these through our beautiful county.


----------

